# The Mad NYT Scientist



## JoeV (Oct 17, 2008)

Yup, I'm trying something that I've not seen anywhere...yet! NYT Pumpernickle. If it turns out to be edible, I'll let you know what the recipe is that I concocted this with. Here's the shaggy dough that's in a plastic bag until tomorrow morning. Wish me luck, I think I'm going to need it this time.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 18, 2008)

Good Luck! I love Pumpernickle bread.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry, but I've had my first failure with stretching NYT to its limits. I baked it for the same amount of time and at the same temperature as other NYT recipes, and the bottom burned, as well as part of the top. My guess is that the molasses was a little much at theses high temperatures. 











As you can see, the other loaves cooked at the same time came out just fine, so unless someone comes up with a fix for this recipe, I'll keep making the pumpernickel in the traditional way. I did make a traditional pumpernickel which will be served tonight with spinach dip at a fundraiser. 






All was not lost. I cut off the burned crust and cut up the rest of the bread into cubes for dipping in the spinach dip. You can see them in the bag.

Off to the clam bake...

Joe


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks beautious to me. So do all the others. I'm jealous, JoeV.
Keep it up and keep sharing with us. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JoeV (Oct 19, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Looks beautious to me. So do all the others. I'm jealous, JoeV.
> Keep it up and keep sharing with us. Thanks for the pics!



Don't be jealous, just start baking and you can turn out delicious bread. This is something that is within reach of anyone willing to put a little effort into it, and we're here to help you every step along the way. Keep in mind that a journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. Make that first step.

JoeV


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 19, 2008)

*no knead wheat, rye and pumpernickel*

Whole Wheat, Rye, and Pumpernickel No-Knead Bread :: Rebecca Blood


----------



## JoeV (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, LC61. The recipe is very close to what I used, but the hydration is much higher, which most likely was my problem. I noticed the when I turned the dough out after 12 hours that it was very stiff, unlike the other NYT doughs which are soft and stringy. I only used 13 oz of liquid, and that included 1/3 C of molasses as part of the hydration. 

Back to the drawing board...

JoeV


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 19, 2008)

*when it's too hot to use the oven*

tabletop brick oven.

Cuisinart - BRK-200

kind of expensive .


----------



## JoeV (Oct 19, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> tabletop brick oven.
> 
> Cuisinart - BRK-200
> 
> kind of expensive .



"_...and lead us NOT into temptation..."_


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 19, 2008)

Which of you breads is the leftmost in pic http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v664/flyfishohio/Food/P1010131.jpg  ?

It looks terrific


----------



## JoeV (Oct 19, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> Which of you breads is the leftmost in pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The loaf on the left is George's Light Rye Bread, and the bag of bread cubes is from the failed experiment. Both were delicious, as rated by those who ate it last night with the spinach dip.

JoeV


----------

